# *NEW* nvidia-kernel 1.0.6629-r1 problem

## feld

Well it seems the problem is that it wont work. I cannot probe the module after its made because of this error:

nvidia: Unknown symbol _smp_processor_id

any thoughts on this? I'd really like to test out this new driver...

-Feld

----------

## Straydog

I'm having the exact same problem  :Sad: 

Kernel is compiled to support only one processor, yet smp_processor_id leads me to suspect it's something related to multiple processors?

----------

## feld

well there is an SMP patch in there... but that is for another kernel patchset according to the changelog. And it seems that it is mis-IDing our kernel info and not finding that we DONT have SMP?

-Feld

----------

## feld

ok i'm gonna try two things, or whatever works first.

1. comment out the SMP patch in the ebuild

2. leave the SMP  patch but disable my preemptable kernel (cuz thats what the SMP patch is for; disable SMP calls when preempt kernel is detected)

OK update: commenting out the patch works. and good news - i get about 150 fps more in glxgears as compared to the regular version of this driver. i guess i'll just stay this way until further update on what should REALLY be done.

-Feld

----------

## boris64

hi, same problem here

-> commenting out the smp-patch ("nv-disable-preempt-on-smp_processor_id-2.patch") seems to work fine here.

thx  :Wink: 

----------

## Straydog

Yep, commenting out the patch seems to have fixed it. Thanks  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lasker

Same problem here. As I can see from the ChangeLog, there are 6 other patches included.

For what are they good for? Is it worth to update from nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629?

----------

## Xaid

well I just upgraded to nptl (linux26-headers) and now I see this problem   :Confused: 

I have an smp + preemtive kernel running so the patch should work but its not finding that smp_processor_id symbol...

Edit: went back to 6111-r3 for now.Last edited by Xaid on Mon Dec 20, 2004 7:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmmd

Many people remain content to simply downgrade the NVIDIA components to 6111.

----------

## psk31

Failed here as well. Went back to 1.0.6629 until the ebuild is fixed (hopefully soon).

-psk31

----------

## irf2003

just edit the ebuild, change the following line

```

epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/nv-disable-preempt-on-smp_processor_id-2.patch

```

to

```

epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/nv-disable-preempt-on-smp_processor_id.patch

```

and all things will be allright

hth

happy gentooing

PS if you are not having this problem, don't do the above

----------

## feld

soo there was a typo in the ebuild?

-Feld

----------

## psk31

inf2003,

looks like the two lines are the same in your code example. Don't we need a "#" in there somewhere? Also, what is the "(PV)" statement? Is that a switch for the epatch cmd or ?

I've never mucked with an ebuild so I'd assume you would have to emerge -f and then find/edit the ebuild before merging?

-psk31

----------

## psk31

OOps,  I just saw the diff between the two statements: id-2.patch  vs.  id.patch.

Sorry about that. Rest of my questions stand.

psk31

----------

## Eskarel

The flags refer to directories. FILESDIR is the files subdirectory of nvidia-kernel, and while I don't know precisely what PV stands for, there are two subdirectories of files which are 1.0.611 and 1.0.6629 which indicates it's something like present version.

----------

## robust

I have edited the ebuild and it seems to fix the problem with the _smp_processor_id but when I try to startx it says that it can't find the module but i have loaded it and lsmod confirms it..

Any suggestions?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lynxnyl

 *psk31 wrote:*   

> Failed here as well. Went back to 1.0.6629 until the ebuild is fixed (hopefully soon).
> 
> -psk31

 

----------

## chunderbunny

 *robust wrote:*   

> I have edited the ebuild and it seems to fix the problem with the _smp_processor_id but when I try to startx it says that it can't find the module but i have loaded it and lsmod confirms it..
> 
> Any suggestions?  

 That normally happens when you haven't installed the latest nvidia-glx. Try "emerge nvidia-glx" and then use "opengl-update nvidia" to see if it works. Or alternatively comment out the glx module line in your xorg.conf if you don't want opengl support.

----------

## WL(inux)

you should post that too or merge the two topics @ https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1897816#1897816

----------

## MerlinTheWizard

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> hi, same problem here
> 
> -> commenting out the smp-patch ("nv-disable-preempt-on-smp_processor_id-2.patch") seems to work fine here.
> 
> thx 

 

Same here. I'm on a 2.6.9-gentoo-r10 kernel, with NPTL. Commenting out this specific patch in the ebuild worked for me as well.

----------

## fredor

Changed ebuild as suggested by "irf2003" and the latest nvidia-kernel ebuild now works OK

----------

## robust

Hmmm re-emering nvidia-glx and using opengl-update doesn't help, i've upgraded to the latest xorg version also and i wonder if that has something to do with it .. the nv-driver works good but i want acceleration ;(

----------

## tita75

I checked a diff between the patches and the nv-disable-preempt-on-smp_processor_id-2.patch has calls to _smp_processor_id instead of smp_processor_id. This might be the problem. 

I'm going to check out wether renaming that back to smp_processor_id will make it work.

----------

## tita75

Hmm, I just checked the actual contents of the -2 patch, but if I change references to _smp_processor_id to smp_processor_id the patch is basically a no-op, it doesnt do anything. So the result would be the same as mentioned above just commenting out that patch.

----------

## lodder_

 *irf2003 wrote:*   

> just edit the ebuild, change the following line
> 
> ```
> 
> epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/nv-disable-preempt-on-smp_processor_id-2.patch
> ...

 

thx irf2003 i tryed it and it works fine

----------

## WladyX

I also have to thank irf2003, i got an 6600 GT AGP to work, thanks a lot!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xtaski

I commented out this whole line and everything worked. Thanks for the help whoever first posted this.

# epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/nv-disable-preempt-on-smp_processor_id-2.patch

----------

## OOZafle

where is the ebuild file located that i need to edit.

----------

## xtaski

the ebuild's in /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-kernel

----------

## OOZafle

works now, thank you.

----------

## xtaski

since the problems has been identified and workaround posted, has anyone posted this as a bug yet?

----------

## russofris

 *xtaski wrote:*   

> since the problems has been identified and workaround posted, has anyone posted this as a bug yet?

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75124

----------

## spacejock

I'm getting a strange problem, might be related to the rest of this thread (although the -2 is gone from my ebuild)  I've highlighted the bit which seems to be causing the problem - where is it getting "/-/usr/src" from??

I get the same error for all three of the currently available nvidia-kernel ebuilds.  I'm using a horrible 60hz vesa mode until I can fix it, so any help is really appreciated.

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1 to /

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.9

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options

 * Using KV_OBJ=ko

 * Checking for MTRR support...                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

/mnt/portage/distfiles/-.run: /mnt/portage/distfiles/-.run: No such file or directory

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 89: cd: /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/work/-/usr/src/nv: No such file or directory

 * Applying NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-6629-1155389.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-6629-1155389.patch!

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1/temp/NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-6629-1155389.patch-22226.out

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 402, Exitcode 0

!!! Failed Patch: NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-6629-1155389.patch!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

----------

## spacejock

 *spacejock wrote:*   

> I'm getting a strange problem

 

And so were several other people:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75267

Fixed, emerging the driver now.

----------

## kmare

indeed... with 6629-r1 i get 250+ more fps in glxgears than with 6629... nice  :Smile: 

PS: FX5900 128mb...

my only prob is that when I enable xcompmgr and using kopete, every time I got a msg with the baloon pushing the view button my X crashes... I know that the composite is highly experimental, but is anybody else seeing that? it's the only thing that makes me not using xcompmgr...

thanx...

----------

